# استايل الكريسماس 2008 معرب للنسخ 3.7



## Coptic Adel (17 ديسمبر 2008)

*سلام ونعمة لكل المنتدى*​ 
*تم تعريب استايل الكريسماس الجديد 2008 *​ 
*:hlp::hlp::hlp:*​ 
*وهو اهداء منى لكل صاحب منتدى مسيحى *​ 
*




*​ 
*الاستايل اخر اصدار 3,7,4 *​ 
*وتم ارفاق ملفات الـ psd *​ 
*الخاصة بالتعديلات المناسبة لكل منتدى*​ 
*للتحميل*​ 
:download:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 ديسمبر 2008)

استايل جميل ياباشا 

ميرررررررسى ليك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك الجميله ​


----------



## Coptic Adel (17 ديسمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> استايل جميل ياباشا ​
> 
> ميرررررررسى ليك ​
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك الجميله ​


 
*اشكرك للمرور الجميل يا كيرلس*

*وربنا يعوضك*​


----------



## الامير الحزين (18 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على الموضوع الجميل الرائع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Coptic Adel (18 ديسمبر 2008)

الامير الحزين قال:


> شكرا على الموضوع الجميل الرائع
> 
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


 
*ميرسي لمرورك الحلو *

:download:​


----------

